# Ariens 11528LE vs. CRAFTSMAN 9.5 HP 27" Model No. 944.524691



## ScubaPro16 (Oct 1, 2013)

First off thank you for you time,
I have tried to do as much research on these units as i could find, but I would also like some input/advice from actual experience.

I need a snow blower (used) and I am down to a Ariens 11528LE (4-5yrs old) and a CRAFTSMAN 9.5 HP 27" Model No. 944.524691 (6 yrs old)
Both are about the same price. (Ariens is $50 more)

I have a double wide cement driveway, 45ft long and we get 2-4ft of snow fall (upper part of Ontario). The snow plow that come down our street doesnt do us any favors either...

I am looking for a well built unit, and reliable when most needed and hopefully last me many years to come.

Thank you again! Very much appreciated.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

The Ariens is probably better. Most newer Craftsman blowers are MTD. That being said, 944 is a Husqvarna prefix, so that was was made by Husqvarna. It is probably better than MTD, but The Ariens is probably the better buy.

Is it possible to try both of them out and see which you like better?

Also know that most people tend to underestimate age so they are probably older than you are being told. Check for receipts or get the model number and serial number off both and then look them up.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Ariens 11528LE models (two of them) were made in 2005 and 2006, so, seven or eight years old.
The Craftsman also likely has a few years subtracted from its true age.

But an 8-year old Ariens is practically new..(assuming it has been well cared for)
No contest on Ariens vs. Craftsman..Ariens is much much much better quality, they arent even in the same league.

Unless it was more than 25 years old, I wouldn't consider any Craftsman.
(yes, I actually mean "more than 25 years old" is good for a Craftsman..Less than 25 years old is bad..When it comes to Craftsman, older is better.)

Scot


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

if you are looking for a well buit machine why are you looking at a craftsman


----------



## ScubaPro16 (Oct 1, 2013)

Thanks for the input I picked up the Ariens today!,
going to change the oil and spark plug and should be good for winter.


----------



## deadwood (Oct 17, 2012)

ScubaPro16 said:


> Thanks for the input I picked up the Ariens today!,
> going to change the oil and spark plug and should be good for winter.



Nice, now wait a big storm like the one in SD!


----------



## ScubaPro16 (Oct 1, 2013)

anyone know what the equilivant is to the Ariens L-3 Synthetic Severe-Duty Gear Lube?
I have trouble getting that stuff up here.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

There is an Ariens engineer who recommends only using the Ariens stuff. Of course all manufacturers do that. Maybe you could order it online?

Here is what he has posted in other places though:


> The Ariens L3 stuff is top shelf. It's a proprietary synthetic 75W-140 GL5 MT1 with a special EP formulation.


----------

